# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Как объединить две конфигурации

## shprot1

Появилась проблема. На одном компьютере бухгалтерия торговля и склад, а на другом компьютере типовая конфигурация. Как объединить эти две конфигурации, чтобы они запускались на одном компе. Второй комп сломался.

----------


## Enec

> Появилась проблема. На одном компьютере бухгалтерия торговля и склад, а на другом компьютере типовая конфигурация. Как объединить эти две конфигурации, чтобы они запускались на одном компе. Второй комп сломался.


 Добрый день. Для начала скопируйте базу данных на рабочий компьютер, запустите 1С, добавьте новую конфигурацию в список, укажите путь к этой базе, которую перенесли со сломанного ПК. Попробуйте запуститься. Если не пойдет (просто,извините, в деталях не помню, давно с торговлей не сталкиваюсь), надо взять установочный диск и провести установку конфигурации ТиС, чтобы в папке платформы (она называется Bin и лежит обычно в папке программы, 1с77) появился файл Trade.dll, это библиотека ТиС, его можно так же перенести со старой машины.

----------

